# My Beautiful Little Lily



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

I had previously owned a hairless rat. His name was Wrinkles (3 years old) and I saved him from a pet store that had him in terrible conditions. I know he didn't have much time left but I wasn't about to let his last weeks-months be in horrible conditions so I took him home. About a month of having him home he passed away. Here he is:<br>







<br><br>Fast forward several years, I got a job at an exotic pet store (a good one I might add) and I was watching the rats play and it made me miss Wrinkles so much. I decided to go out and buy all the things needed for a hairless rat and had my job get me one from their local breeder. I originally wanted a boy but all the guy had was this girl. I fell in love as soon as I got her. She was as sweet as pie. Here's Lily:<br><br>


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

Poor wee thing .. why do people still breed them ?
Is she getting fury company soon ?


----------



## LotusWolf (Sep 5, 2011)

She's adorable! But you know the general consensus, she needs someone to keep her company while you're at work or not home else she won't be too happy by herself all the time.


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm well aware of her needing company. She recently had an unexpected litter (pregnant when I got her) and I was going to keep a couple babies for her but she wasn't producing milk so the babies died. I was waiting a bit after she was done birthing and raising the babies before I introduced another rat to her cage. I want to get a hooded but right now the breeder is out of them. Next time I go up to visit my folks I might stop by my old job and see if my old boss has some. I already have a quarantine cage setup for when I get my next rat.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

she is so beautiful, and looks like a very sweet girl.
it makes me want a hairless 
very sorry to hear about wrinkles though 
hopefully you can get lily a little friend soon <3


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

pipsqueak said:


> she is so beautiful, and looks like a very sweet girl.
> it makes me want a hairless
> very sorry to hear about wrinkles though
> hopefully you can get lily a little friend soon <3


Thank you. She really is a sweetie pie. I love being a dog groomer because I make my hours so I am pretty much always home while she's awake to play with her and keep her nice and sweet. I actually just put in a message to my old boss on getting a hooded or a blue rat. She breeds a ton of different kinds. I got her started in it lol.

Wrinkles was a good rat and while it's sad I lost him, I know his last month of life was filled with love.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

That is really good, originally I only had my one rat Dizzy, but I was working 2 jobs at the time so i wasnt home enough, so I got her a friend about a month after I bought her.
They seem really happy together my younger even grooms her its the cutest thing ever. I think I may be addicted though because im looking into maybe getting a third rat, haha. xP

Thats good though, at least you were able to make the last bit of his life happy and love filled. <3


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Aww, she's cute! Have you thought about getting a young pair of rats? If you have the space/budget for them, I think that would be a great option. That way, when she passes, the younger pair will still have each other, and you won't have a lonely rat while you find a new one and go through quarantine and introductions. You could get a hooded and a blue! (Although I would really recommend looking for rescues in your area before going through a breeder. I know you know this one personally, but you saying she breeds "tons of different kinds" raises some red flags for me. I could be misreading the situation, but I'm a big advocate of adoption anyway, so I had to throw it out there.)

By the way, poor Wrinkles! I'm glad you found him and gave him some love before he died. He was lucky to have had you.


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

So glad you rescued him! Every pet deserves to feel loved for their whole life but better yet there last days. <3 so sweet of you. Your new girly is precious as well!


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

GhostMouse said:


> Aww, she's cute! Have you thought about getting a young pair of rats? If you have the space/budget for them, I think that would be a great option. That way, when she passes, the younger pair will still have each other, and you won't have a lonely rat while you find a new one and go through quarantine and introductions. You could get a hooded and a blue! (Although I would really recommend looking for rescues in your area before going through a breeder. I know you know this one personally, but you saying she breeds "tons of different kinds" raises some red flags for me. I could be misreading the situation, but I'm a big advocate of adoption anyway, so I had to throw it out there.)
> 
> By the way, poor Wrinkles! I'm glad you found him and gave him some love before he died. He was lucky to have had you.


Sorry I am responding so late. I never got notification of the post. I wound up getting a blue rat for Lily. The breeder has PEW, Hairless, Hooded and Solids. He breeds them as a hobby. They are his pets when he brings them over to the store, they all get put into one thing and all it takes is that one second to get the deed done. I wanted to adopt and went to a couple rescues and shelters but no one had any rats. I prefer to adopt and rescue myself but it wasn't in the cards this time =[.


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

thelittleredladybug said:


> So glad you rescued him! Every pet deserves to feel loved for their whole life but better yet there last days. <3 so sweet of you. Your new girly is precious as well!


Thank you very much! I love my ratites =]


----------

